# Baptism: The Apostolic Church



## Dekybo (Mar 25, 2016)

I am performing my first baptism this Sunday for a young girl. I was speaking with her father beforehand and he told me that he would like for her to be baptized in the name of Jesus alone. I had never heard of such a request and just assumed that Christians were baptized in the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit (Matthew 28:19-20). He stated that he was previously a part of the Apostolic church and that they baptized in the name of Jesus alone citing Acts 2:38 as their scriptural support. I tried to reason with him that each member of the trinity plays a vital role in the symbolic washing, but he seemed to have a hard time accepting that. I believe his reasoning was two-fold. First he believed that it was important to speak the actual name of Jesus, not simply his title as The Son. Secondly, he believes that because the scripture in Acts occurred later that it somehow changed the command of Christ earlier in Matthew. As a pastor I would normally seek out wise council within my congregation, but we have no elder, and only one deacon who I'm not sure that I could trust to be of help. I should say that I serve a southern baptist church and align with their beliefs on baptism thus far. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 25, 2016)

I would simply explain to him that the historic practice of the church has been to baptize using the trinitarian formula, and that if he would like for you to perform the baptism, that is the way it will be done.


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 25, 2016)

The reformed have taken the 'formula' of Acts to mean, not that it was against Father, Son and Holy Spirit but, merely referring the power in which they did it. Thus it is not a formula to say, plus its reminiscent of oneness Pentecostal practice.
https://carm.org/religious-movements/oneness-pentecostal/must-baptism-be-Jesus-name


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 25, 2016)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I would simply explain to him that the historic practice of the church has been to baptize using the trinitarian formula, and that if he would like for you to perform the baptism, that is the way it will be done.



As a fellow SBC pastor, Derek, my reply would be much along the lines of what Bill has written. You may be pastorally wise to print off the article that Trent posted and give it to the man for his consideration and edification as well; it is well-written and concise (which means he might actually read it). 

May the Lord bless your ministry!

Grace to you.


----------



## Dekybo (Mar 25, 2016)

I spoke with him and he agreed that she would be baptized in the trinitarian formula, but he would still like me to read Acts 2:38 beforehand and explain that apart from Christ baptism would be pointless. Maybe I can use the opportunity beforehand to explain the true meaning behind this verse. I never thought about the ideas being ties to oneness Pentecostal. That is definitely scary.


----------



## Dekybo (Mar 25, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > I would simply explain to him that the historic practice of the church has been to baptize using the trinitarian formula, and that if he would like for you to perform the baptism, that is the way it will be done.
> ...



It was a great article and I may print it off for him. Thanks


----------



## KeithW (Mar 25, 2016)

I am only a layman so I hope this is not presumptuous.

Is it as simple as explaining to him that one inspired author gives a fuller explanation than another? Luke in the book of Acts only uses Jesus Christ when baptism is mentioned while Matthew uses the Trinity?


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2016)

Dekybo said:


> I spoke with him and he agreed that she would be baptized in the trinitarian formula, but he would still like me to read Acts 2:38 beforehand and explain that apart from Christ baptism would be pointless. Maybe I can use the opportunity beforehand to explain the true meaning behind this verse. I never thought about the ideas being ties to oneness Pentecostal. That is definitely scary.



Yes. "Apostolic"=Oneness Pentecostal, and likely of the more old school legalistic sort.


----------



## Presbuteros (Mar 25, 2016)

Derek,

I'm not sure if you have done this already, but you may want to make sure that he is not a modalist still.


----------



## Dekybo (Mar 25, 2016)

Presbuteros said:


> Derek,
> 
> I'm not sure if you have done this already, but you may want to make sure that he is not a modalist still.



I have not delved into it much with him, but will make a point to speak with him about it.


----------

